# ILR SET(M)- Sponsor's passport + Processing time



## Otashem (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi there,

My wife is applying for ILR in a couple of months and I have a couple of questions regarding the SET(M) form.

- It says that the sponsor (me) should include a full copy of my passport. However, it's easier for me to just include my original passport since I'm not planning to travel any time soon. Is it acceptable to include the original or must it be a copy of the whole book?

- If we apply by post, what is the estimated processing time? Is there a thread for people to post their ILR application times?

- It says on the form: _"If you apply before 
the end of your permitted stay in the UK, your existing immigration status, including any permission to work, will continue until your application is decided."_. Just to be sure, this means that she can stay past the end date of the Visa while the application is processing, right?

Thanks very much!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Otashem said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My wife is applying for ILR in a couple of months and I have a couple of questions regarding the SET(M) form.
> 
> - It says that the sponsor (me) should include a full copy of my passport. However, it's easier for me to just include my original passport since I'm not planning to travel any time soon. Is it acceptable to include the original or must it be a copy of the whole book?


You can send your passport if you wish.



> - If we apply by post, what is the estimated processing time? Is there a thread for people to post their ILR application times?


Expect it to take several months.



> - It says on the form: _"If you apply before
> the end of your permitted stay in the UK, your existing immigration status, including any permission to work, will continue until your application is decided."_. Just to be sure, this means that she can stay past the end date of the Visa while the application is processing, right?


Whilst ILR is being processed you are covered by the terms of your previous visa so yes she can stay until a decision is made.

Thanks very much![/QUOTE]


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd say postal processing time for SET(M) is around 2-3 months. If you can afford it (and even if you can't), I strongly suggest you go for same-day premium service. Those months of waiting can be excruciating.


----------



## Otashem (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks very much for both of your replies!

Joppa, could you give me some advice re: the premium service. My wife and I are confident in our application, but are both socially awkward and struggle somewhat under pressure. Also, we both look VERY young (we're treated like bothersome high-schoolers everywhere even though we're both over 21!) My concern is that our appearance and social-ineptitude will set a bad impression and that we will mess up dates, facts and such if we're stressed at the interview.

I've looked around the web and some people are reporting a straightforward in-person application in which they just need to hand over the documents then kill some time while it's appraised whilst others are writing about crazily in-depth questions and stressful interrogations... that's why we would prefer postal.

I'm confident in our application (things have only gotten better since we got the married partner Visa a year and a half ago) and our application is straightforward. We're just worried that we'll screw up if we're asked lots of questions.

What do you think we should do in our situation? I've scoured this forum for accounts and am getting lots of conflicting information about the in-person application... Do you have any idea what it is like?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Provided you meet the requirements, and your application is complete with all needed evidence, you have nothing to worry about. It isn't interview as such but chance to submit your application in person. There are rarely if any in-depth questions. You just hand over documents they request, they take them away and tell you to come back when you are called, and usually, provided you meet the requirements, your case is sorted. So don't worry about your appearance, social naiveté etc.


----------



## whero (Mar 18, 2014)

Otashem said:


> - It says on the form: _"If you apply before
> the end of your permitted stay in the UK, your existing immigration status, including any permission to work, will continue until your application is decided."_. Just to be sure, this means that she can stay past the end date of the Visa while the application is processing, right?
> 
> Thanks very much!


This is true but please be careful. I was caught out by admin errors on my application (UKBA fault, not mine), which eventually reset by "application date" to beyond my Visa expiry even though UKBA told me it wouldn't be a problem.

Leave yourself as much time as possible.


----------

